# Garage Door Extension Spring Replacement



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are 4 things when replacing springs:
1 Replace them with the same weight rating
2 Replace them with the same length.
3 Adjust the tension where the door can be lifted into any position and the door stays put in that position.
4. Install the safety wire.
You can try loosening the tension in the springs you have to see if you can get the door set correctly, but I think you need to replace the springs.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> There are 4 things when replacing springs:
> 1 Replace them with the same weight rating
> 2 Replace them with the same length.
> 3 Adjust the tension where the door can be lifted into any position and the door stays put in that position.
> ...


I'm not sure I understand your advice.

I did replace the springs with springs of the same weight rating. White color code for 110 lbs.

Unfortunately, these seem to be a shorter length. I looked up several springs with different weight ratings on the website and all of them had the same length, about 26 inches.

Tension is not adjustable for extension springs.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> I'm not sure I understand your advice.
> 
> I did replace the springs with springs of the same weight rating. White color code for 110 lbs.
> 
> ...


Telling me you can't adjust the tension, tells me you don't know how to do the job in your current state of understanding.
Tension springs are adjustable with the cable that's connected to the doors bottom, over the roller and through the spring end and back to the rail in front. How tight you pull the wire and connect it to the "s" hook will determine the tension. Both sides should be the same tension. 
If you pull them too tight, you will get the symptom you described. 
This was done incorrectly.
If you can't get the tension correct with the wrong springs, get the correct springs. If you can't get the correct springs, call in someone with better supply access and a better understanding of how to do the job.
These springs, installed incorrectly, can kill if the tension has a catastrophic failure.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Telling me you can't adjust the tension, tells me you don't know how to do the job in your current state of understanding.
> Tension springs are adjustable with the cable that's connected to the doors bottom, over the roller and through the spring end and back to the rail in front. How tight you pull the wire and connect it to the "s" hook will determine the tension. Both sides should be the same tension.
> If you pull them too tight, you will get the symptom you described.
> This was done incorrectly.
> ...


When I installed the white springs, there was almost no tension on the spring. Almost slack. 

My previous springs were white labeled, and about 32" in length slack. The springs I purchased are white labeled, but about 26" in length slack.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like you have the wrong springs. 

Garage door springs are carefully balanced to door height as well as door weight. What height is the door you are working on? The rack of springs available at your local home center are by no means universal, those are simply the most common springs that fit the most common doors. Usually a very limited number that they choose to keep in stock. If your door is over-sized you may very well have to order the correct springs to fit your door.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

iamrfixit said:


> Sounds like you have the wrong springs.
> 
> Garage door springs are carefully balanced to door height as well as door weight. What height is the door you are working on? The rack of springs available at your local home center are by no means universal, those are simply the most common springs that fit the most common doors. Usually a very limited number that they choose to keep in stock. If your door is over-sized you may very well have to order the correct springs to fit your door.


I searched earlier today and found 32" springs on a website. 26" is standard size.

I put a scale under my door and it weighed 95 lbs although scale can be off. With the 32" springs, would you go with the tan (95 lbs) or white (110 lbs)?

The color of my old springs is mostly gone, but they appear more tan than white.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Hopefully you weighed your door with both springs disconnected? You need to weigh the door by itself, without spring assistance to get an accurate weight. Once you have that I would buy the new springs going by door weight and spring length rather than what the color code might be. 

I'm not sure how closely the various door manufacturers adhere to one color labeling system. Unless you get the same brand of springs as the original as well as the same color code, they may not be the same spring.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

iamrfixit said:


> Hopefully you weighed your door with both springs disconnected? You need to weigh the door by itself, without spring assistance to get an accurate weight. Once you have that I would buy the new springs going by door weight and spring length rather than what the color code might be.
> 
> I'm not sure how closely the various door manufacturers adhere to one color labeling system. Unless you get the same brand of springs as the original as well as the same color code, they may not be the same spring.


After removing the replacement short springs and lowering the door, I pulled it back up and slipped a scale underneath and it measured about 95 lbs. 

If it's 95, that falls in between light blue and tan.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Is there a functional difference between 27"x 48" spring vs. a 32" x 48" spring? I know both are rated to extend to 48" and the 27" will need more cable.

I plan on getting the tan rated springs which are rated to 100 lbs. My door is 8'x8' and weighs about 100 lbs.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

The springs apply different spring rate as they are stretched. If you stretch both springs the same distance the shorter would likely have more pull strength than the longer spring. 

Spring power varies over the length of the stretch, and the amount of power required to open your door also changes as sections of the door transition to the horizontal track. That is why the correct springs are so important, the margin for error is pretty small if you want the door to work well. 

Your 8' tall door requires longer springs than a standard 7' door. If your door originally had 32" springs, then replace them with 32" springs.


----------

